# How long to wait after respray before washing/wax



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi all,

Just wondering how long should a fresh paint job be left before I can wash or wax it? It's solvent based paint with clear coat.

Thanks,
Neil.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Solvent based you generally have to wait a peroid of weeks and weeks.
Waterbased you can wax immediately.

Check with your bodyshop as they would be the most knowledgable people to ask surely?


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

ask with bodyshop. any warranty /claim will be based on their say so. no good one of us telling you its fine to wax and then it causes solvent pop or makes the clear go cloudy. you have comeback asking them and following their advice 

rule of thumb oven backed properly a few days/weeks, air dried then i always say at least a minimum of 3 months to be on the safe side.


----------



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll ask the next time I'm out with him.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Fresh paint you need to leave for 10-12 weeks for the out gassing to take place. 
Its safe to use a wax on but no sealents, you can only use sealents after 10-12 weeks. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Agree with the others, just ask the painter

Optimum Car Wax is safe on fresh paint - no solvents, abrasives and is very easy to use


----------



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

I've a show to attend about 2 weeks after so wanted to have it looking it's best. It's solid yellow, would dodo orange crush be suitable?


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

i waited one week, i couldn't wait any more and got breat results


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

I was told to wait 30-90 days.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Isn't that 60 days then?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

The guy that paint mine washed it the next day before handing it to me , should I been worried ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

efib said:


> The guy that paint mine washed it the next day before handing it to me , should I've been worried ?


Washing if is fine. 
It's sealents that you can't use, as get will stop the out gassing process. Which is basically the paint curing process where the solvents are coming out of the paint.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> Washing if is fine.
> It's sealents that you can't use, as get will stop the out gassing process. Which is basically the paint curing process where the solvents are coming out of the paint.


Thanks for that , I was really worried :/ so I will wash it in the weekend and I will polish it and apply sealant etc after 3-4 months , it will be cured by then ( I hope )


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Crap I put sealant onto my front quarter panel within weeks of getting it fixed and painted after accident


----------

